
Web Payments Working Group - cyborgx7
https://www.w3.org/Payments/WG/
======
cyborgx7
Found this when looking for something resembling an open standard for payments
online. Preferably something that included Shipping Adresses and contact
information, so that you don't have to fill out anything anymore. Just
authorize a purchase.

